# model sexy Frenchwoman



## Ginie (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello, 
I am an model-actress française.
I' trie to make benefit everywhere from my site.
 Go visit my Internet site: Ginie DRAGO
I thank you for saying to me what think you. 
If you have projects of photographs, turnings, films, publicities, contact me: iicmas@wanadoo.fr 

I thank you in advance,

it is nice 

Ginie


----------



## bronzeo (Feb 18, 2005)

First of all, very nice site..... I assume that you are working with one or more photographers which are obviously doing very well.  It takes a great talent to be on your side of the lens though, and I think the combo is working together very well. I hardly saw a shot, that I didn't like. Good luck in your career.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 18, 2005)

ok if only I could understand what is written in the site ...
I think that your photographers work is great! good luck!


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Feb 19, 2005)

mais comme vous etes joli, Ginie! une vrai modele defile. Vos portraits montrent votre bellesse bien, et la photographie de votre site est impressionante.


----------



## ats (Feb 21, 2005)

very nice site indeed.

Plutot allurante les poses, vraiment de belle photo... 

ciao!


----------



## lathamemmons (Feb 24, 2005)

nice photos and site i have no clue what it says but its layed out nicely and i must say ure relly hot :mrgreen:


----------



## Ivana again (Feb 27, 2005)

yes you are very beautufull Ginnie.


----------

